# Red forest jewls fish



## David00 (Apr 15, 2008)

i just got there two fish today and they kept swimming at hte bottom of the tank and when i go near the tank they swmiing really fast bumping there head into the glass and when i have seen pics of how red some r mine dont look that red mine are about mabye 1.5 iches long are they a hardly fish the petshop told me they can go into any fish tank that is heated


----------



## David00 (Apr 15, 2008)

and i am also wondering on how big they will get is the reson they are acting like this is becuase there new to the tank???


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

I tried reading that post several times and couldn't get through it. Please use punctuation and capitalization as well as proofread your post.

I think you have questions about the fish, what is the species? If you don't know the species, please post a photo of the fish so we can help you.


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

I think he's asking why do his fish act scared - color faded and darting around the tank. Need to give them a few days to settle in to their new housing. I believe they are just frightened right now. Give them time and soon they know you are the one that feeds them.


----------



## aquaticclarity (Nov 8, 2006)

Make sure you have hiding places for the fish-driftwood, caves, plants, etc. If the fish aren't comfortable in the tank, and it sounds like they aren't, they will not show good color and will be easily spooked.

With out pictures an I.D. on a jewel cichlid is almost impossible. It should be a _Hemichromis_ sp. of some sort. The most common _Hemichromis_ in the hobby is _H. guttatus_ but several other species also show up.

Also, what types of food are you feeding the jewels? Are there any other fish in the tank? How big is the tank they are in?

Jeff


----------

